# Bad Boy Hunter....HELP!!



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

For the last 2 months Hunter's protective behavior has been amplified and is almost to the point that I worry about this safety. I am almost 100% sure that he fell off the bed a few weeks ago because he was trying to hear if DH was coming up the stairs or was near the door to our bedroom.

When Hunter is carried upstairs by the time I reach the top stair he is already looking behind us and growling at DH. If DH carries him up he is quiet until the landing then he starts barking at DH. The bedroom is a whole different story and this is where it gets worse. 

Hunter sleeps in bed with us and its not ever truly been a problem but as I said - these last 2 months he acts like its his personal mission to keep DH out of bed. When that mission fails - he makes it his mission to keep DH away from me. We have been trying very hard to work on this but I'm starting to wonder if anyone else has any suggestions. He has nipped DH twice in the last week when DH has given him the command to go to the bottom of the bed and Hunter, being given 2 minutes to respond doesn't respond, he is physically moved to the bottom.

This is all very stressful to me because I love Hunter and my DH and would like to start off our bedtime routine on a positive note instead of the struggle it has become. I would love an answer where I don't have to end up putting Hunter in an xpen on the floor but I am wondering if that is what it is coming to.

Any suggestions???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Erin, we had this issue exactly w/our last dog---a rescue who was totally deaf. We thought at the time that it was fromhis deafness partially, but now I realize he was overly protective of me. He was great w/my DH until DH tried to take him away from me or out for a walk. It started on our bed. He bit my DH a few times. That is one reason we let Kitzi sleep in his pack & play now rather than w/us. I think it best to remove Hunter from the bed for a while & see if it improves. 
Kitzel is also starting to be overly protective w/other dogs on the street---downright snappy. We are working w/homemade turkey-jerky (which he LOVES) to break him of the habit as he is food motivated. 
My husband is away on Tues. nights and Kitzi knows he is in charge---so on Tues. nights he listens/barks at any sounds. I am trying to teach him to "quiet bark." Sometimes it works! 
I will be interested in what others offer on this!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Erin, I had the same problem with Lola. She started growling at my DH, and didn't want him to come on the bed. Then on a couple of occasions, she growled at me when I moverd her position when I was rolling over in bed. That was it. There can only be one diva in my bed, and it's me!! Worked with our trainer, and she just laughted at me. She said..."No more doggies sleepin' on the bed!" She said that the pack leaders get the best spots to sleep, and we were giving her way too much power. We enacted the nothing in life is free program. She isn't ever allowed to come on the bed unless invited. And we do not sleep with any of our dogs anymore. It was hard at first. All three of mine sleep downstairs on dog beds, and they are just fine. And no more bad behavior over the bed! You really need to give Hunter a bed of his own and stick to it. You could have it in your room if you like or some other area of the house. But, you can't let him sleep on your bed.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Erin, Maybe it has to do with you being pregnant!! You know they say dogs sense everything maybe he feels he has to protect you even more now.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I was wondering if it was partly because you were pregnant too. But this still needs to be addressed, you don't want issues with the baby too. I personally think no bed until she shows he can be on there without feeling entitled. I have a bit of an issue with Lola with feeling entitled sleeping on us......lol, gets annoyed if we have the nerve to move sometimes. When she does that she goes down straight away and isn't allowed back up for quite a while.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just found this great article from the WDJ (love this publication!) about just this problem. It discusses a number of solutions. Good luck Erin.

Letting Your Dog Sleep on Your Bed With You - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you guys suggest a pen for him to sleep in or just a bed? I knew it was coming to kicking him off the bed and I'm pretty ok with it - DH is going to have the harder time adjusting to that one


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is he comfortable in a crate or pen now for any periods of time? If he is, I would just transition to him to that for sleep. It can still be in your room, and you can still have cuddle time on the bed. But it needs to be by invitation. He needs to earn the bed time. He will be OK with this.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When he does have invited cuddle time on the bed, have him wearing a leash. If he misbehaves you can guide him off the bed by the leash without any nipping.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Like others, I too think it may have to do with your pregnancy and that he is trying to protect you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

bailey02 said:


> Erin, Maybe it has to do with you being pregnant!! You know they say dogs sense everything maybe he feels he has to protect you even more now.


I think so too. But, as other's have said you need to let him know that it isn't acceptable to treat DH the way he is. Hang in there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Erin, I've heard of other people whose dogs growl and snap. I always think "small dog syndrome." I found an article on the subject. Simply consider it. Perhaps everything written here is not completely true in all cases, but think about what might apply to your and your DH's relation with Hunter.
Small Dog Syndrome


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. Hunter might be picking up on the pregnancy...or making sure THAT doesn't happen again. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I kind of wish we never allowed Tyler onto our bed. I don't think anyone's really comfortable. He is very malleable so there haven't been any issues but I think a word to newbies...try not to create a habit that you won't want to break later. 
I think that Hunter will probably do fine if you set up his bed near yours without the ex-pen. I think it won't feel as restrictive and punitive. I know the first nights will be really hard with the scratching to get on the bed. He's supposed to get rest I know after his injury, otherwise I was going to say wear him out before bed. Maybe a kong to keep him busy? 
I'm not sure Jackie if the leash will work for the following reason. Erin - do you have stairs up to your bed? If not I'm assuming you don't have him jumping on and off because of his knees. We always carry Tyler on and off so always have to go for the pick up off the bed and on.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sue - you are right about not having stairs because we never wanted him to have access to our bed without us picking him up and our bed is very high so jumping is not ok. I had thought of the bed without a pen but because he is still on very restricted movement I would worry about him jumping trying to get our attention and get on the bed if he was not more confined. Also, if there were ever a fire I would want to know exactly where he was so I think we are going to order an Iris Pen.

Sylvia - your article was great to read however none of it applies. In fact, I am the more strict 'parent' with Hunter. Hunter is also very well trained (other than this recent issue) and spends his days with DH as they are work 'partners'. So I am leaning towards this being related to pregnancy but it doesn't excuse it and it will be "nipped in the butt" so to speak  before DH gets nipped in the butt


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Sue - you are right about not having stairs because we never wanted him to have access to our bed without us picking him up and our bed is very high so jumping is not ok. I had thought of the bed without a pen but because he is still on very restricted movement I would worry about him jumping trying to get our attention and get on the bed if he was not more confined. Also, if there were ever a fire I would want to know exactly where he was so I think we are going to order an Iris Pen.
> 
> Sylvia - your article was great to read however none of it applies. In fact, I am the more strict 'parent' with Hunter. Hunter is also very well trained (other than this recent issue) and spends his days with DH as they are work 'partners'. So I am leaning towards this being related to pregnancy but it doesn't excuse it and it will be "nipped in the butt" so to speak  before DH gets nipped in the butt


While I am sorry I couldn't help, I'm glad to hear that Hunter is well trained. I'm sure you are in tune with him and will figure it out. Surely, you are correct in your instinct that it has something to do with your pregnancy. Best wishes for a happy and easy resolution and hugs to you, DH and sweet Hunter.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Hunters already trying to protect his brother/sister!! Dont be to hard on him the pregnancy is new to him also.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hummmm he wants to be the only man in mommy's life:wub: just kiddin
I think it's time for Hunter to have a nice bed next to you on the floor
, we had issues with Miss Bow last year she growled at me when I got in bed:w00t: I set her straight, put her in her dog bed, she decided she didn't like that, she's back on the bed, much better, she likes to sleep at the bottom of the bed by my feet:blink: I toss and turn alot in the night, by morning she is next to dh.
Never had issues with Matilda


----------



## Tzubabies (Jul 10, 2011)

The solution when he acts like that, is to say "no" INSTANTLY and put him on the floor (not foot of the bed) very matter of factly. You may have to repeat it 50 times. But he will understand that if he acts like that, he will be put on the floor and out of a position of control. There's nothing wrong with a dog sleeping with you, you just have to enforce proper behavior. The easier way to correct this is to just put him in a crate or ex-pen. But I've found that the behavior in the bedroom usually extends to other situations too, like your DH going to hug you or sit on the couch next to you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Erin I've been thinking about this a lot. You know I love Hunter dearly and am aware of his history...or what we know of his history. But I am concerned about his behavior with a baby on the way. I know you will do all you can to make sure this change in all your lives will be a positive experience for Hunter and really work with him. But working in rescue, I've seen where there does come a time that the safety of the child does have to come first. And I don't want to see you have to ever make that type of a decision. I really think you need to work on this on a daily basis and it will be time consuming. But in the long run, you will be so much happier.

When carrying Hunter upstairs, either you or Josh, the minute Hunter begins to growl simply turn around and go back downstairs and set him down. Ask for a sit or down, then reward by picking him up and starting back upstairs again. If he should start to growl again, the second he starts, calmly turn around and go back downstairs and repeat. You may have to do this many times if he's stubborn. I'm not big into the vocal correctors of No! because the tone of voice could get his adrenaline up and going or make him so anxious to try to please you he does other naughty things. Just quietly and calmly turn around and go back downstairs and set him down, ask him to do something, then reward by picking him up and start back up the stairs.

When on the bed, the minute he growls you again will need to quietly and calmly set him down off the bed. Like Jackie said, if you run the risk of him nipping you in the process, he needs to have a harness and leash on so you can lead him off the bed. I really don't think the foot of the bed is enough to let him know this behavior is unacceptable. Once on the floor, ask him again for a sit or down or some other requested behavior and then reward by picking him up and putting him back on the bed. The second he growls, you must again quietly and calmly put him back on the floor. The key is that you must respond to Hunter's growl the SECOND it happens so he can associate which behavior is causing him to be put in a position he's not wanting...like the floor or back downstairs. 

Does Josh feed Hunter? I think you may want to have him start being the one to feed him if he doesn't. You may be the one to prepare and measure the food and get it all ready in the bowl. But let Josh be the one to pick it up from the counter and take to Hunter's feeding area, then ask for a sit or down, and then put the food dish down. If Hunter should start to raise up for the sit or down before the food dish is on the floor, bring it back up and ask for the sit or down again. He needs to stay in that position until the food dish is set before him and you tell him it's ok to start eating. You will need to do this too on the days that Josh isn't there for a meal time. I'm hoping by doing these things, Hunter will learn that it's not his position or job to protect you...which he's doing.

Does this make sense?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is my fear when DH and I decide to have a baby. I always worry about B&E (more Benny) will get protective. Though B&E have displayed protective behavior I still worry. I know this must be stressing you out. You got really good suggestions and you are right on top of the issue. Fingers crossed that Hunter will start to relax and accept the exciting changes going on in the household. XO


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Erin I've been thinking about this a lot. You know I love Hunter dearly and am aware of his history...or what we know of his history. But I am concerned about his behavior with a baby on the way. I know you will do all you can to make sure this change in all your lives will be a positive experience for Hunter and really work with him. But working in rescue, I've seen where there does come a time that the safety of the child does have to come first. And I don't want to see you have to ever make that type of a decision. I really think you need to work on this on a daily basis and it will be time consuming. But in the long run, you will be so much happier.
> 
> When carrying Hunter upstairs, either you or Josh, the minute Hunter begins to growl simply turn around and go back downstairs and set him down. Ask for a sit or down, then reward by picking him up and starting back upstairs again. If he should start to growl again, the second he starts, calmly turn around and go back downstairs and repeat. You may have to do this many times if he's stubborn. I'm not big into the vocal correctors of No! because the tone of voice could get his adrenaline up and going or make him so anxious to try to please you he does other naughty things. Just quietly and calmly turn around and go back downstairs and set him down, ask him to do something, then reward by picking him up and start back up the stairs.
> 
> ...


Very good, Crystal! I agree.


----------

